# To freeze or not to freeze (Poll Version)



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Since Craig brought up the idea of freezing cigars again. Add to that that when you read the sticky its seems like everyone does it, and those who don't are disasters waiting to happen. I figure its time to put forth the poll that many were clamoring for earlier. So here goes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I live in a motor home(RV), mostly in campgrounds where electric service may be spotty. All it takes is the temps down south a few hours to get to high. This high temp chance is a disaster waiting to happen. On days that the temps reach above the high eighties the chance for an AC or power failure just send chills through me thinking about my modest but valuable to me stash.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Freeze them all. Every time. Period.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

It would be interesting to see a breakdown of how long BOTLs have been smoking and how large their collection is. A small infestation from one box could result in the loss of your entire collection.

Freezing is very cheap insurance.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

bpegler said:


> It would be interesting to see a breakdown of how long BOTLs have been smoking and how large their collection is. A small infestation from one box could result in the loss of your entire collection.
> 
> Freezing is very cheap insurance.


I go through phases with freezing. sometimes yes sometimes no. I rotate stock once a month at which time I open boxes and inspect the cigars.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm probably going to start.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty small sample size, but so far its evenly split 10 and 10. I honestly thought that no freeze was going to win by a landslide. Still think its the vastly more popular choice, but with far less vocal proponents.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I generally only freeze sticks that I receive from others, and I don't always do that consistently. I haven't had any beetle issues yet over the last 5 years or so that I have been back into smoking seriously.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Like bpegler said " it's cheap insurance"; and it's easy to do. Literally, 1) bag them and 2) freeze them. Take them out a few days later before work and put them in the humi when I get home. Too easy.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm a bit like Dave, sometimes I freeze mostly when things ship in the summer. My winter shipments tend to not get freezed by me and sometimes they do.


----------



## global nomad (Mar 21, 2013)

It's always summer in SE Asia so I definitely freeze my new shipments. 

Also it's expensive to purchase wine fridges here, starting at $400 for a 10 bottle capacity! Would much rather spend that on a couple boxes of CC


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I freeze everything.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

global nomad said:


> It's always summer in SE Asia so I definitely freeze my new shipments.
> 
> Also it's expensive to purchase wine fridges here, starting at $400 for a 10 bottle capacity! Would much rather spend that on a couple boxes of CC


Ok Nomad.. How many wine fridges can you sell over there we need a warehouse and we can get them wholesale from China... cut on our shipping costs from America.. Is there import duties?  I wonder if I could get a free trip to Malaysia if I bring with me 5 wine fridges... The people of Malaysia need cheaper wine fridges and someone is going to get rich!


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

You bet I freeze 'cause this is what can happen if you don't:


----------



## global nomad (Mar 21, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Ok Nomad.. How many wine fridges can you sell over there we need a warehouse and we can get them wholesale from China... cut on our shipping costs from America.. Is there import duties?  I wonder if I could get a free trip to Malaysia if I bring with me 5 wine fridges... The people of Malaysia need cheaper wine fridges and someone is going to get rich!


CP, you've got a good business model there ... as long as those wine fridges are filled with Louisiana crawfish and beignet (separately packed) , then we can talk about getting you out here ;-)


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jechelman said:


> You bet I freeze 'cause this is what can happen if you don't:


Now that is a scary picture...


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I freeze everything.

So simple, even a caveman and all of that....


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I only freeze CC... And their stores seperate from my nc


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Is vacuum packing when freezing a necessity?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

ejewell said:


> Is vacuum packing when freezing a necessity?


No. Just ziplock singles and Saran Wrap boxes.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh I'm definitely freezing then. haha. I thought I'd have to get a vacuum sealer and what not. I've just started looking into freezing.


----------



## Troutbum (Dec 21, 2011)

I freeze unless I am going to smoke it in a day or two...


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i freeze everything that goes in my desktop or cooler... i do have a small tupperdor that acts as an on deck circle for things I have gotten around to freezing or for sticks bought that will be smoked fairly soon.

for example, i get a box of sticks, I pull a couple and they go in my tupperware to be smoked within the next month or two. the rest are frozen and will be smoked after they rest for a few months after their freeze.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

ejewell said:


> Is vacuum packing when freezing a necessity?


not at all. ziploc sells bags with a pump... overkill. just some freezer grade bags and a straw to suck the air out of the bag... i double bag the cigars.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

no...i do not freeze. Never will.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

someone give me a reason not to freeze them and I'll consider thinking about maybe considering the idea of not freezing them....maybe


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

alecshawn said:


> no...i do not freeze. Never will.


elaborate if you would...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ColdSmoker said:


> elaborate if you would...


Oh, he has before. Search some of the posters previous replies.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I freeze everything and have never noticed any difference in the taste of my cigars. For the peace of mind it gives you I don't see a reason not to. To potentially lose $1000s in cigars just because I didn't seems ignorant.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> elaborate if you would...


Unless you use a commercial freezer....that goes way below anything you can buy at Lowes....it doesn't do anything but make you feel better.
Cigar Obsession had a write up along with info from Padron, Fuente..Alec Bradley...General Cigar..etc. They ALL freeze their cigars before shipment...OR a distributor does it. 99.99% of ANY beetle problem comes from cheap cigars NOT being frozen properly...then THEY infect our good smokes. But none the less..I doubt anyone here has a freezer that runs off of Chlorine and dips in the negatives enough to properly freeze your stogies.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> elaborate if you would...


Unless you use a commercial freezer....that goes way below anything you can buy at Lowes....it doesn't do anything but make you feel better.
Cigar Obsession had a write up along with info from Padron, Fuente..Alec Bradley...General Cigar..etc. They ALL freeze their cigars before shipment...OR a distributor does it. 99.99% of ANY beetle problem comes from cheap cigars NOT being frozen properly...then THEY infect our good smokes. But none the less..I doubt anyone here has a freezer that runs off of Chlorine and dips in the negatives enough to properly freeze your stogies.
I choose not to feeze...due to it making zero difference. If folks want too...then feel free to. Its up to you.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Long before forums were a common thing, newsgroups ruled the internet. alt.smokers.cigars was a very active community in the mid-90s, and there was some great info that's still relevant today. Here's a particularly interesting tidbit:

Re: A Thought About BEETLES

The super short version:
-Some suppliers do indeed freeze cigars at some point in the supply chain.
-Tobacco beetle eggs are only viable for about 35 days. Larvae can live for about 30 days, but rarely can "overwinter" up to 250 days or so.
-Freezing can destroy all stages of the beetle lifecycle: 72 hours at -9 degrees C, 62 hours at -10, or 2 hours at -20. My personal freezer runs at about 0-4 degrees F (-15 to -18 degrees C).

Of course, cigars will take a little time to go from room temperature to freezer temperature. But clearly tobacco beetles can be killed in a reasonable amount of time in a home freezer. And while suppliers might freeze their cigars, do you know who does or who doesn't?

It sounds like cigars that have been around for a year or longer are no longer in danger of starting an outbreak. It also sounds like one can prevent against a beetle outbreak from fresher cigars with a little bt of patience.

Of course, I know lots of people who never bother with freezing and who have never had an issue. I froze my most recent shipment and I think I will continue to do so, now that I have more than a couple of stogies and I can't bear to think that they could all be turned to dust if one little egg decides to wake up while sitting in my humidor.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

bpegler said:


> It would be interesting to see a breakdown of how long BOTLs have been smoking and how large their collection is. A small infestation from one box could result in the loss of your entire collection.
> 
> Freezing is very cheap insurance.


I agree with Bob 100%. I have never understood the 'no freeze' crowd. It has been proven time and time again that Beetles do exist, they are found in every brand of Cigars, and they will hatch. It is like Russian Roulette. When Freezing is done correctly, there is 'absolutly' no damage to Cigars, or the taste of said Cigars. It is a no brainer to insure that your hundreds to several thousand dollar investment will not be ruined.

The people that do not freeze should simply cancel there House Insurance, cancel their Car insurance and cancel their Health insurance. The chances of something happening to their car or house is slim, and 'they' will never get sick or hurt, so why pay for insurance. The only reason to not freeze is laziness, pure and simple......


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

alecshawn said:


> Unless you use a commercial freezer....that goes way below anything you can buy at Lowes....it doesn't do anything but make you feel better.
> Cigar Obsession had a write up along with info from Padron, Fuente..Alec Bradley...General Cigar..etc. They ALL freeze their cigars before shipment...OR a distributor does it. 99.99% of ANY beetle problem comes from cheap cigars NOT being frozen properly...then THEY infect our good smokes. But none the less..I doubt anyone here has a freezer that runs off of Chlorine and dips in the negatives enough to properly freeze your stogies.


You obviously need to read up more on the tobacco beetle and their life cycle. You can kill tobacco beetles with ANY freezer. The only thing that changes from frrezers that hit 15-20 versus freezers that go below zero, is the time taken in the freezer to kill the beetle, eggs and larvae. All of the cigar makers that say they freeze, do it for marketing purposes. I'm not saying they do not freeze any or most of their cigars, I'm saying if Fuente or Padron 'swears' they freeze everything, you would not see pictures of 'unopened' boxes being opened by buyers who found beetles in the cigars. The beetle did not 'teleport' into the boxes (ala Star Trek) from the boxes of cheap Cigars...Also the last time I checked Cubans were not cheap, and they sometimes have beetles. Yet the Cubans swear they freeze all of their Cigars. But as the saying goes, 'that's Cuba being Cuba'...


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

keeping cigars under 78 degrees and certainly never over 80...and using boveda packs.....one will NOT get beetles issues.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I agree with Bob 100%. I have never understood the 'no freeze' crowd. It has been proven time and time again that Beetles do exist, they are found in every brand of Cigars, and they will hatch. It is like Russian Roulette. When Freezing is done correctly, there is 'absolutly' no damage to Cigars, or the taste of said Cigars. It is a no brainer to insure that your hundreds to several thousand dollar investment will not be ruined.
> 
> The people that do not freeze should simply cancel there House Insurance, cancel their Car insurance and cancel their Health insurance. The chances of something happening to their car or house is slim, and 'they' will never get sick or hurt, so why pay for insurance. The only reason to not freeze is laziness, pure and simple......


The insurance analogy...is incorrect. If you keep you sticks at the right temperature and RH...(boveda packs 110% solve the RH issue) then you wont get beetles.
Being lazy has NOTHING to do with not freezing...Not freezing has to do with proper storage. To me, freezing is being lazy.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I been flirting with the idea of buying this freezer

Frigidaire Commercial 7.2 Cu. Ft., Food Service Grade, Chest Freezer

Gets down to -15..


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Only buy one that Shawn recommends or you are an idiot who knows nothing about cigars, cigar smoking, or cigar freezing.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

scottw said:


> Only buy one that Shawn recommends or you are an idiot who knows nothing about cigars, cigar smoking, or cigar freezing.


This is an example of the ones who make it personal. No class


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

AS you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Zero. One has to wonder if you even smoke cigars. Why come here insult everyone, not listen to any advice, and take the shit you're getting. Why not just go about your life without Puff and give us all a break.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

alecshawn said:


> This is an example of the ones who make it personal. No class


Why do you have a negative ring gauge?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

scottw said:


> Only buy one that Shawn recommends or you are an idiot who knows nothing about cigars, cigar smoking, or cigar freezing.


I know how you feel about me, but is this guy for real? He makes me look like a saint.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

No public comment at the time.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

OK guys, again this is getting out of hand. Lets leave the personal hits out of the discussion. Again, if you agree or disagree please keep
your comments on track and lets not tell someone their questions reflect something else.

Thanks

Don


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

alecshawn said:


> keeping cigars under 78 degrees and certainly never over 80...and using boveda packs.....one will NOT get beetles issues.


Cigar Beetles have been know to hatch in temps as low as the high 50's low 60's. Soooooo, unless you have a temperature controlled humidor, or winedor, they will hatch. I believe I've spent enough time trying to explain what we (as a community) have already found out the hard way.

If TonyBrooklyn (who knows more about Cigars that 10 of us put together) can have an outbreak of beetles, anyone can.

Tony, I don't want to put words in your mouth, but I remember something about you never freezing way in the past. Had a bad outbreak, and now you freeze everything. Hopefully I got that right. If not, Tony, please correct me....


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

capttrips said:


> AS you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Zero. One has to wonder if you even smoke cigars. Why come here insult everyone, not listen to any advice, and take the shit you're getting. Why not just go about your life without Puff and give us all a break.


You know what.....freeze em if you want...i could care less. I choose not to..due to reliable sources and my own experience telling cigar smokers it isnt necessary if one stores them properly. Thing is..why care what i do. I dont care what you do...Live and let live..no need to get personal. You can go back and read every single post i made to you or any other member...not ONE personal insult. I told exactly why i dont freeze cigars. You can state why you do...its really pretty simple. Why worry what others do? What do you care if i have my comments about freezing cigars..Who are you to make the comments you made. You are no more of importance than i am on here or anywhere else. You need to not take yourself so serious also. Freeze cigars all you want. Im happy you are free to do so. I am free not too. Pretty nice living in the Western World isnt it? I know a group of folks that, like you...try to silence dissenting opinions...they are called totalitarians. We encountered them in Afghanistan. (most of the world calls them the taliban)Thing is...they wernt all that educated..thats why the did what they did..they feared educated folks...folks with the freedom to do how they choose. You have a very familiar tone...VERY familiar. But, dont let facts and education get in your way. 
Peace.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

alecshawn said:


> You know what.....freeze em if you want...i could care less. I choose not to..due to reliable sources and my own experience telling cigar smokers it isnt necessary if one stores them properly. Thing is..why care what i do. I dont care what you do...Live and let live..no need to get personal. You can go back and read every single post i made to you or any other member...not ONE personal insult. I told exactly why i dont freeze cigars. You can state why you do...its really pretty simple. Why worry what others do? What do you care if i have my comments about freezing cigars..Who are you to make the comments you made. You are no more of importance than i am on here or anywhere else. You need to not take yourself so serious also. Freeze cigars all you want. Im happy you are free to do so. I am free not too. Pretty nice living in the Western World isnt it? I know a group of folks that, like you...try to silence dissenting opinions...they are called totalitarians. We encountered them in Afghanistan. (most of the world calls them the taliban)Thing is...they wernt all that educated..thats why the did what they did..they feared educated folks...folks with the freedom to do how they choose. You have a very familiar tone...VERY familiar. But, dont let facts and education get in your way.
> Peace.


You never answered why your ring gauge is -97.. Lol


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

KcJason1 said:


> You never answered why your ring gauge is -97.. Lol


-130 fixed it for you. Tons of support for "Cyberknowitall"


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

scottw said:


> -130 fixed it for you. Tons of support for "Cyberknowitall"


Anyone else notice this Richard Bagg changed his location, first name, etc, etc

If this guy really is a FF, Vollie, Wannabee, Probie.. I bet he gets verbally abused everyday in the house. Brothers don't put up with a know it all rookie.. Theres a reason people have two ears and one mouth.. And that is so they can hear twice as much as they talk and become more intelligent creatures.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't notice that. but I should have. I have cousins in FDNY and friends In JCFD (jersey city) Squad 4 that would never tolerate a Richie Bagg member like this.

Did he really change his location, etc? I thought all the Mods were supporting him?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

scottw said:


> I didn't notice that. but I should have. I have cousins in FDNY and friends In JCFD (jersey city) Squad 4 that would never tolerate a Richie Bagg member like this.
> 
> Did he really change his location, etc? I thought all the Mods were supporting him?


His location was Ohio.. the big city or whatever.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I'll start a threat for all of his supporters to weigh in on.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gentlemen, this bashing has gone on long enough!! If you can't respond to the (*OP'S*) 
original question or post then don't post at all. This type of crap brings nothing to 
the conversation. If it continues there is a real chance of temporary bans happening.

You have issues with someone, put them on ignore or take it outside, not here in the forum.

This needs to end once and for all!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Agreed Don. I have not added my 2 cents in this thread as none of the poll choices suit what I do & I think maybe those that put polls up need to consider the choices as those given here, though inventive, are divisive.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think freezing is one of those things that depends on the person. I do freeze some cigars but not all.
My humidors are usually 65 deg F and never higher than 67 deg F. Many sides to that question.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Cigar Beetles have been know to hatch in temps as low as the high 50's low 60's. Soooooo, unless you have a temperature controlled humidor, or winedor, they will hatch. I believe I've spent enough time trying to explain what we (as a community) have already found out the hard way.
> 
> If TonyBrooklyn (who knows more about Cigars that 10 of us put together) can have an outbreak of beetles, anyone can.
> 
> Tony, I don't want to put words in your mouth, but I remember something about you never freezing way in the past. Had a bad outbreak, and now you freeze everything. Hopefully I got that right. If not, Tony, please correct me....


Yes Ray you are indeed correct. It was the first time in over 20 years of not freezing. I thought i was bullet proof now i freeze everything.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

People freeze the CC"s though right? because I have various separation areas right now and I don't think I would want to mix them without proper freezing... I isolate any vintage, gifted etc I isolate them for awhile, and then those other ones  I also keep separate..


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> People freeze the CC"s though right? because I have various separation areas right now and I don't think I would want to mix them without proper freezing... I isolate any vintage, gifted etc I isolate them for awhile, and then those other ones  I also keep separate..


Lets not talk CC's here. That is in another place.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> Lets not talk CC's here. That is in another place.


I don't have access to that other area so I apologize...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I don't have access to that other area so I apologize...


You will soon don't worry.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Agreed Don. I have not added my 2 cents in this thread as none of the poll choices suit what I do & I think maybe those that put polls up need to consider the choices as those given here, though inventive, are divisive.


What did I leave out warren?


----------



## Keebaw (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting. I will be reading up on the "beetle" more at a later date. I have been storing cigars without freezing for a year now, but my collection is growing so I am thinking about it a little more seriously now. So I clicked, "No/will deal with issues if it happens". I like to store them around 65/65 and have felt that was making things safer? No problems yet. I keep seeing debates and split polls/opinions on this every time it is brought up and that does not satisfy me (and arguing to certain degrees). I hope to complete my own little research project on this issue to see if a home freezer is capable of doing the job and worth it, or a bunch of baloney false security. I'll make sure to post what I find in an unbiased take it or leave it format so everyone who cares to read what I find can come to their own conclusions about it. It will be my deciding factor on whether I start freezing or not.

Anyone ever hear of a reported outbreak after personally freezing? If you freeze and found beetles in your stash, would you write off freezing or look for another reason for the outbreak happening? I'm just curious on those last two questions, not trying to troll since I am still basically unbiased on this topic while I continue researching it. 

I'm not a biologists, but the one concern I do have from a lack of understanding (probably unfounded since manufacturers more than likely freeze) would be the moisture in the cell structure of the leaf turning to ice and destroying it to some degree when it expands and changing its ability to hold moisture again or other bad things... Does the aging process make this a non-issue since they are so far from being alive? Maybe I am just hyper paranoid and showing my stupid fears but then again maybe someone who knows better than I can explain how this is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

synergy012 said:


> What did I leave out warren?


I would have chosen "I freeze certain cigars" if it was an option. I have come to learn a little on what demands freezing, what maybe should be frozen and those that I feel no need to freeze. Just my ass backwards way of dealing with the issue that works for me.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

This has been discussed so many times (which is fine and not my point) and so many differing opinions offered and scientific evidence on both sides submitted that I think confusion rules. Do I freeze, yes. Do I freeze every cigar, no. Some of its laziness and some I don't feel a need. Have I had a beetle outbreak? No. Could I have an outbreak? Yes. I just don't know anymore and at this point not certain I'm all that concerned. IMHO it comes down to personal preference. 
As far as this poll goes, I think the OP didn't necessarily present it properly which makes the results kinda moot.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

capttrips said:


> This has been discussed so many times (which is fine and not my point) and so many differing opinions offered and scientific evidence on both sides submitted that I think confusion rules. Do I freeze, yes. Do I freeze every cigar, no. Some of its laziness and some I don't feel a need. Have I had a beetle outbreak? No. Could I have an outbreak? Yes. I just don't know anymore and at this point not certain I'm all that concerned. IMHO it comes down to personal preference.
> As far as this poll goes, I think the OP didn't necessarily present it properly which makes the results kinda moot.


agree

but for the record i dont freeze. havent had the need . . . yet


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

capttrips said:


> This has been discussed so many times (which is fine and not my point) and so many differing opinions offered and scientific evidence on both sides submitted that I think confusion rules. Do I freeze, yes. Do I freeze every cigar, no. Some of its laziness and some I don't feel a need. Have I had a beetle outbreak? No. Could I have an outbreak? Yes. I just don't know anymore and at this point not certain I'm all that concerned. IMHO it comes down to personal preference.
> As far as this poll goes, I think the OP didn't necessarily present it properly which makes the results kinda moot.


Have to disagree. Aside from omitting freeze some but not others. I think the choices pretty much ranged the gamut of responses. As for the results, I think they are very telling. On a poll where the vast majority of people couldn't care less we have 90+ responses. Of respondees we have 4% infestation rate. Since people who've had infestations are much more likely to have a strong opinion on the matter and therefore vote, this tells me that infestation in a remarkably uncommon occurrence.


----------



## AUskier (May 12, 2010)

So I think I'm somewhere between a couple of the pole options. I have a stash worth somewhere between $500 and $1000. Have been collecting/smoking a little more seriously for about 3 years. And I've never frozen a cigar. I'm worried about beetles but my solution has been to maintain my stash at about 66-68 degrees in a coolidor. I haven't frozen because I was worried about hurting the cigars. Apparently that is an unfounded worry. The vast majority of my stash is over a year old. (Seriously maybe only 10 cigars less than a year old) So opinions? Is my current stash safe? 

I'm thinking I might start freezing new sticks I add in the future. Can't hurt to try it I guess.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebaw said:


> Anyone ever hear of a reported outbreak after personally freezing?


I was going to ask same thing. I would also like to see a reply on this.


----------



## BigsmokeJ (May 28, 2012)

That's the question I would like to know. I've been smoking for 20 yrs and never had an outbreak, but that doesn't mean it won't happen. So have any of those who go the frozen route had an outbreak?


----------

